# Studio 700 knitting machine



## douglasdanes3 (Feb 10, 2011)

I just bought a Studio 700 knitting machine and I am having trouble casting on. I cannot find any help at any of our knitting shops around here, Actually when I call and ask about a knitting machine they act like I just slapped them in the face. I have videos and I have all the manuals but still having trouble as I finally got it to cast on but it seems it will not transfer the stitches it just keeps piling stitches on top of the other stitches on the needles needless to say I cannot get past the third swipe on the machine before I have a jam. Can someone please help me tell me where I might find help, classes, anything I live in Stow, Ohio would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

You may need some weights on your cast on row.

there are a bunch of video's on youtube






she is real good

I do some with the bond the method would be about the same
http://www.youtube.com/user/clogden21

Cheryl Brunette is wonderful
http://www.youtube.com/user/CherylBrunetteTV



douglasdanes3 said:


> I just bought a Studio 700 knitting machine and I am having trouble casting on. I cannot find any help at any of our knitting shops around here, Actually when I call and ask about a knitting machine they act like I just slapped them in the face. I have videos and I have all the manuals but still having trouble as I finally got it to cast on but it seems it will not transfer the stitches it just keeps piling stitches on top of the other stitches on the needles needless to say I cannot get past the third swipe on the machine before I have a jam. Can someone please help me tell me where I might find help, classes, anything I live in Stow, Ohio would greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Douglas,
I'm not familiar with Studio machines but when I got my Brother, I had the same problem. My stitches were even getting caught on the gatepags at the edge of the bed! After fighting with it awhile. A kind soul on Yahoo's 'Brother Knitting Machine' group suggested I change the spongebar. That did the trick. I made one from weather stripping and ribbon and the machine works beautifully now. I have to assume that spongebars are common to all metal bed machines, although I could be wrong....I'm still new to it myself! Try searching spongebar on the net for more details...if that doesn't work, PM me and I'll send you the info I have on making your own. It was written for Brother machines, but it may help!
Good luck,
Julie

Here's a link I found on a quick search:

http://www.theknittingcloset.com/pd_sponge.cfm


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

douglasdanes3 said:


> I just bought a Studio 700 knitting machine and I am having trouble casting on. I cannot find any help at any of our knitting shops around here, Actually when I call and ask about a knitting machine they act like I just slapped them in the face. I have videos and I have all the manuals but still having trouble as I finally got it to cast on but it seems it will not transfer the stitches it just keeps piling stitches on top of the other stitches on the needles needless to say I cannot get past the third swipe on the machine before I have a jam. Can someone please help me tell me where I might find help, classes, anything I live in Stow, Ohio would greatly appreciate the help.


go to youtube and search for suzyranner (that is the way she spells it) and/or diana sullivan....both these women give really great instructions for machine knitters...they both have complete courses....from basic to advanced...you will love being able to view, try and replay when necessary as many times as you like....i had lessons and the two teachers in that class were great, but they had 30 people with 20 different machines to help....with youtube, i have a personal teacher who will repeat as often as i like....

there are other great teachers there, too....i just sent you to the two that had LOTS of videos covering a wide range of machine knitting skills....good luck


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you ever figure out how to cast on? I have a Studio 700 and many other knitting machines, please let me know if I can help.
Julie


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

There are some video's on the net, that Diane Sullivan shows.
With the Studio machines, I find it is best to do an e-wrap for the cast on & then you need to pull out all the needles to D or E postition, just the needles put you finger against the stitches so you just get the needles pulled out not the stitches, I find it should be done for the first 3 rows, & then you should be fine, put some weights on then, you will have enough of knitting to do this now.
Hope you have success, I ahve been machine knitting for 40 years love it.
Joyce


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

My favorite way to cast on is with the latch hook. I think its called the crochet cast on. But yes, pulling the needles out until you have some yarn to hang the weights on works good.
Julie


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes I do the crochet cast on too, but it is good to learn the e-wrap too.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

my favorite way to cast on is with waste yarn. years ago, i made several pcs of knit with maybe 20 rows, e-wrap on (every other needle), k20 rows, bind off. i made enough of these to go all the way across the machine but only 20 or 30 needles at a time. that way when i need to cast on 50, i don't have to deal with extra length hanging around. so take you little waste yarn pc and pull out the needles you need, now just slip a st over each needle, knit one ravel cord row and begin. Change to your fashion yarn and from this point, you e-wrap or leave live sts, just as you please, depending on how to want to finish the pc off. when done, slip the ravel cord and your cast on edge is done and safe. (only slip the ravel cord if you have e-wrapped, of course. if you have left live sts, then bind off, turn your item around and hang the pc back on the needles by the original row, ready to hem or icord, or bind off...or knit the other way, whatever your pattern or idea calls for.) the advantage of the little pcs is that you have something to weight and get it going.... much easier than trying to e-wrap with nothing else there. i have used mine for years, and have just recently replaced my originals after 20-25 yrs.... i make them on every other needle just so i have big loops, easier to just slip over the needles.


----------



## sistertwo (Apr 15, 2011)

That is really a great idea I have some of theose too, but I used every needle, so I will have to make some with EON as that is true, easier to put on.


----------



## douglasdanes3 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for answering me. I did get a response that said to check my sponge bar which was the problem it was completely flat.LOL. But do you mind if I keep you on my list as a favorite of mine because I am really new at this and would love have someone to talk things out with regarding this machine. You are the first person that has answered me that has a Studio 700 most people all have brothers or something else. Thanks again. Looking forward to talking with you. Sue


----------



## jkt (Apr 14, 2011)

Sure, you can contact me anytime. I have a lot of different machines, and don't get to them too often, so always have to do a refresher to remember what to do. I learned on a Studio, so they are a lot easier for me to use, plus I have a motor on that machine! But like the garter carriage on the brother.


----------



## Knitting Betty (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
Your machine hopefully came with a cast on comb. Do you have the manual for your machine? It is very helpful.
Anyway, you need the cast on comb and 2 claw weights.
I can scan that part of the manual if you need it. I have a 700 also.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

I'm having the same problem with my machine. I just got it yesterday and she said there is a new sponge bar in there. I did complete one item last night. And so today I want to make the sleeves. I can cast on the first row but when I come back it does not hook on. What am I doing wrong? I have watched all the videos and followed the directions to a T... so whats up then? I have been at this all day and getting very frustrated with it. Oh and I do not have a cast on comb.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

do you have weights on the work...the little claw weights that are in the accessory box...


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

LindaM said:


> I'm having the same problem with my machine. I just got it yesterday and she said there is a new sponge bar in there. I did complete one item last night. And so today I want to make the sleeves. I can cast on the first row but when I come back it does not hook on. What am I doing wrong? I have watched all the videos and followed the directions to a T... so whats up then? I have been at this all day and getting very frustrated with it. Oh and I do not have a cast on comb.


When you start back for row 2, are you pulling some of the slack out of the yarn on the end? Sometimes that can make a difference. If you are doing an E-Wrap or E-cast on, it should knit row 2. Make sure on both end stitches, that the stitch is fully knitted...by that I mean look at the needle and see if it is all the way back with the others. If it is forward a bit, push it back to be with the others, that finishes knitting the stitch. Sometimes the end stitches can drop if they have not knitted completely. Make sure the machine is threaded correctly. When I received my used machine, it would not work properly and after looking at the maual and comparing it to what I had done, I saw that I had not threaded the yarn mast in the correct order. Also, put weights on as early in the knitting as possible, usually row 2 or row 3. Put the weights on each end, right to the edge of the first stitch, and at least one in the middle, depending on the size of the weight. Someone here will hit on what is happening with your knitting and have the solution. Please don't give up. Unthread it completely, and take a break. Go back and going by the manual, thread exactly as it instructs you to, do an e-wrap cast on, and go from there. My 4.5mm machine does not like anything but an e-wrap and gives me trouble on other types of cast ons. Good luck.


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Ok.. I found out what my problem was this morning.. My tension was way to loose and so was my gauge. I also lowered the brushes too even tho the book says to keep it up until you have 3-4 rows done.... Whewwwwwwww.. I was ready to throw that machine out of the window yesterday after being there for like 7hrs and I could not figure what I was doing wrong when I kept reading the book over and over and over again.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

YAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!


----------



## Nyvergara (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Julie,

I am new to machine knitting and I just purchased a Studio 700 off of eBay but it didn't come with instructions or any parts aside from the main carriage. Could you email me a copy of your instructions please so I can see what I am missing and how to use the machine?

Thank you,

Nikki


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

You might take a look here, and also Google what you are looking for.

http://www.knittingmachines.ca/BOOKS/book_instruction.htm


----------



## NadineJoaquin (Jan 11, 2016)

I am looking for a knitting machine (my first) and someone has a Studio 700 that is used. She is asking 350. She doesn't know what condition it is other than it is still in the case. Does anyone know if this is a fair price. She also has the ribber. Also is this a difficult machine to learn to use?


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

If the unit looks decent and has the ribber....GRAB IT!!! That's a great price even if you have to do some refurbishing. Hopefully she has the manuals as well. If not they are free online. Studio/Singer, for me at least, was easy to learn on. Just take your time and follow the manual lessons. You'll be making fabric in no time!!!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

NadineJoaquin said:


> I am looking for a knitting machine (my first) and someone has a Studio 700 that is used. She is asking 350. She doesn't know what condition it is other than it is still in the case. Does anyone know if this is a fair price. She also has the ribber. Also is this a difficult machine to learn to use?


Welcome to KP Nadine. 
I sent you a PM (private message)


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

NadineJoaquin said:


> I am looking for a knitting machine (my first) and someone has a Studio 700 that is used. She is asking 350. She doesn't know what condition it is other than it is still in the case. Does anyone know if this is a fair price. She also has the ribber. Also is this a difficult machine to learn to use?


That is a fair price, where ever you are in the world.
Mary Anne 🇨🇦


----------



## MKEtc.com (Aug 14, 2013)

Nyvergara said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> I am new to machine knitting and I just purchased a Studio 700 off of eBay but it didn't come with instructions or any parts aside from the main carriage. Could you email me a copy of your instructions please so I can see what I am missing and how to use the machine?
> 
> ...


These are all the manuals
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=700


----------



## NadineJoaquin (Jan 11, 2016)

Hopefully you can help. I am a newbie. I am really frustrated. I replaced the sponge bar and thought that would do the trick. Nope still can't cast on a second row. The yarn just comes off


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

the singer 700 was my first (and I'll admit maybe my favorite) machine. What I figured out after pulling out every hair on my head (and using words i haven't heard since my husband was in the navy!) was that it's all about the tension -- especially the mast tension -- keep your eye on that mast. Also sign up for the craftsy class on machine knitting - it's like 15.00 and worth it - the woman who teaches it did all the singer stuff - she uses a different machine but it doesn't matter - it still helps. Plus she's available via message to help you -- hang in there - it seems like one day i couldn't cast on - then the next day - it was all good and I just sailed along.


----------



## NadineJoaquin (Jan 11, 2016)

How do I sign up for the class? Can I google crafty class?


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

NadineJoaquin said:


> How do I sign up for the class? Can I google crafty class?


Here you go Nadine. The classes are on sale for $20.50 right now.
http://www.craftsy.com/class/machine-knitting-essential-techniques/6832?_ct=sbqii-sqjuweho-dum&_ctp=7&rceId=1453425373517~j9xd641m


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

NadineJoaquin said:


> Hopefully you can help. I am a newbie. I am really frustrated. I replaced the sponge bar and thought that would do the trick. Nope still can't cast on a second row. The yarn just comes off


Try this: for the first four rows, pull the needles all the way out, and push the knitting back behind the latches. Then knit the row.


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

Maryknits513 said:


> Try this: for the first four rows, pull the needles all the way out, and push the knitting back behind the latches. Then knit the row.


Yes, good advice. Don't even try the cast on that is in the manual. Most often it doesn't work out well. E-wrap the cast on then pull all the needles out all the way, move the fabric back to the bed and knit. Do that for several rows and you can then add some weights.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

Here is a picture of a crochet cast-on.


----------

